# Justice League: Der erste lange Trailer sorgt für pures Gänsehaut-Feeling!



## CarolaHo (25. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Der erste lange Trailer sorgt für pures Gänsehaut-Feeling!* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Justice League: Der erste lange Trailer sorgt für pures Gänsehaut-Feeling!


----------



## matrixfehler (25. März 2017)

wooohoooooooo 
Her damit, die Avengers können einpacken, DC hat eh die cooleren Helden


----------



## Phone (25. März 2017)

Mir gefällt er das reicht...


----------



## Gli (26. März 2017)

Aquaman springt von dem Batmobil fast 50 Meter (geschätzt) auf einen Gegner? Ist das echt noch cool oder absurd?


----------



## Gli (26. März 2017)

Dein "Zitat" ist "überdenkenswert"...  @Phone


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. März 2017)

Nett, aber: Suicide Squad hatte auch gute Trailer ..


----------



## MichaelG (26. März 2017)

Trailer sagen leider schon lange nichts mehr über die Qualität des Films aus.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. März 2017)

Finde die CGI sieht nicht immer optimal aus, gerade der Look von Cyborg gefällt mir noch nicht so richtig. Der Rest beeindruckt mich jetzt auch nicht, vor allem die typische gesichtslose CGI-Armee gegen die gekämft wird. Am besten noch einen Sky-Beam im finalen Akt, das hat man in letzter Zeit so selten gesehen 
Nach Suicide Squad und Batman v Superman kommt bei mir kein Hype mehr auf.


----------



## Odin333 (26. März 2017)

Naja, allgemein frage ich mich, warum DC-Verfilmungen im Vergleich zu Marvel so verdammt langweilig aussehen. Irgendwie fehlt da die Würze.
Zumindest sieht es für mich so aus, obwohl mir die DC-Helden eigentlich besser gefallen.
Dark Knight oder Man of Steal haben mir super gefallen, aber Barman vs Superman oder  Suicide Squad waren schon brutal "Naja" und Wonderwoman oder Justice League sehen eben langweilig aus. 
Dazu kommt, dass der Latexanzug von Flash so beschissen nach 70er aussieht.


----------



## Morpheus82 (26. März 2017)

Ich mag zwar ehr Marvel, aber mal gute DC Filme wäre auch was. Problem ist das im Gegensatz zu Marvel sich Warner zu sehr einmischt und DC weniger Freiheit hat. Auch finde ich Justice League vor den Einzelfilmen zu machen eine fragwürdige Idee. Hat ehr was von wir wollen schnell das was Marvel hat, aber sind am vergessen das Marvel erst jeden Helden in nem Solofilm vorgestellt hat bis es dann zu den Avenger kam. So ähnlich hätte DC es auch machen sollen. Klar wäre dann von den Hardcore Fanboys gekommen die machen alles nach, aber ich für meinen Teil hätte nichts gegen gute DC und Marvel Filme. Lagerdenken ist bissel bescheuert, besser sich über gute Filme freuen die unterhalten egal von welchem Verlag.


----------



## Kartodis (27. März 2017)

Generell mochte ich im Kindesalter schon Superman und Batman. Leider mag ich jedoch Ben Affleck überhaupt nicht und finde ihn als Batman auch ziemlich unpassend. Insofern werde ich mir den Film nur dann anschauen, wenn er mal bei Amazon Prime oder Netflix kostenlos verfügbar ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. März 2017)

Kartodis schrieb:


> Leider mag ich jedoch Ben Affleck überhaupt nicht und finde ihn als Batman auch ziemlich unpassend.


Ich mag Affleck auch nicht besonders, fand ihn als Fledermaus aber ziemlich gut. Sehr viel besser als sein Daredevil-Auftritt allemal.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. März 2017)

Affleck war noch der Höhepunkt von BvS in Sachen Darsteller.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Affleck war noch der Höhepunkt von BvS in Sachen Darsteller.


... Kampfszene im Lager!!11

:>

Episch.

Sicherlich werde ich mir den Film "Justice League" auch geben, aber so richtig heiß bin ich nicht drauf. Interessanterweise sieht man ja auch Frau Lane, wenn das mal kein Wink mit dem Reporternotizbuch ist!!11


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Naja, allgemein frage ich mich, warum DC-Verfilmungen im Vergleich zu Marvel so verdammt langweilig aussehen. Irgendwie fehlt da die Würze.


Meiner Meinung nach liegt es noch an einigem mehr, warum das MCU besser ist, als die jüngsten DC-Filme. 

Neben all den Effekten und der Action haben die MCU-Filme (und auch die X-Men-Filme irgendwie) eine gewisse Lässigkeit und einen lockeren Ton (bis auf Civil War, der meist eher ernst war). Die Handlungen und Motive der Protagonisten sind in meinen Augen auch deutlich nachvollziehbar und außerdem zieht sich durch nahezu alle MCU-Filme stets ein roter Faden, der (vermutlich) alle Handlungen zum nächsten Avengers-Film führt...auch wenn jeder Marvel-Film für sich selbst genauso Spaß macht und für sich allein geschaut werden kann. 

In den Marvel-Filmen wird sich auch Zeit für die Charaktere genommen. Etwas, was in Batman V Superman oder Suicide Squad eben nicht der Fall war. Da wurden alle irgendwie einfach rein geworfen, frei nach dem Motto "Macht mal." Und genauso wird es vermutlich auch in Justice Leaque sein.


----------



## Phone (27. März 2017)

Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Nur weil Marvel zu jedem Charakter schon nen eigenen Film hat hat man das Gefühl das man mehr weiß.
Was ich hier immer lese ist eigentlich nur das die Leute exakt das haben wollen was sie von Marvel gewohnt sind und genau das will ich z.B. nicht.
Marvel hat dies Marvel hat das...Is mir völlig Banane was Marvel hat. jeder Film ist exakt gleich nur mit einem anderen Held.
Ein durchweg ernsten Film gab es jetzt mal mit Logan obwohl da kamen auch genug Momente vor wo man Schmunzeln musste.
Aber generell  gibt es in jedem Film diese dämlichen Witze und Schema F.
Soll halt WB und DC  es einfach sein lassen...Dann wird auch wieder geheult.

Warum auch immer kann ich keine Zitate mehr einbinden oder auf  einzelne Post antworten...gibt kein Feld mehr


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2017)

Ggf. hätte man einen Solo Batman mit Affleck vor Batman vs. Superman bringen können, aber ganz ehrlich? Warum? Die Origin-Story rund um Batman kennt wohl jedes Kind.

Ich persönlich mag beide Unternehmen, Marvel war einfach mutiger und ist früher auf den Superhelden bzw. Comic Adaptionszug aufgesprungen und verdient sich jetzt dumm und dämlich.


----------



## schokoeis (28. März 2017)

Gebts zu, ihr wollt den doch nur wegen Gal Gadot sehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2017)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Affleck war noch der Höhepunkt von BvS in Sachen Darsteller.


So ziemlich der einzige Höhepunkt des ganzen Films. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2017)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Gebts zu, ihr wollt den doch nur wegen Gal Gadot sehen


Nö ... keine Brüste, kein erfreuter kleiner Rabowke! :>


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (28. März 2017)

Der Trailer kriegt von mir folgende Wertung: 7 vor die Stirn geschlagene Hände. Was für ein Clusterfuck.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Nur weil Marvel zu jedem Charakter schon nen eigenen Film hat hat man das Gefühl das man mehr weiß.
> Was ich hier immer lese ist eigentlich nur das die Leute exakt das haben wollen was sie von Marvel gewohnt sind und genau das will ich z.B. nicht.
> Marvel hat dies Marvel hat das...Is mir völlig Banane was Marvel hat. jeder Film ist exakt gleich nur mit einem anderen Held.
> Ein durchweg ernsten Film gab es jetzt mal mit Logan obwohl da kamen auch genug Momente vor wo man Schmunzeln musste.
> ...


Natürlich müssen sich die DC-Filme Vergleiche mit dem MCU gefallen lassen. Sind ja beides Comic-Verfilmungen. Und natürlich ist es dann legitim zu sagen, was das MCU besser macht...freilich auch eben, was es nicht besser macht. Dass die Filme meist nach dem gleichen Schema ablaufen, wenn ein neuer Held das MCU betritt, ist zweifelsohne ein berechtigter Kritikpunkt, klar.  Aber die positiven Sachen überwiegen meiner Meinung nach eindeutig und jeder Held ist unterschiedlich, was das Ganze auch wieder interessant macht.

Die letzte WIRKLICH gute DC-Verfilmung war die Dark Knight-Reihe von Nolan. Suicide Squad war nicht katastrophal, recht unterhaltsam...aber eben auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Man of Steel und Batman V Superman waren blanke, hirnlose Effekthascherei, mit jede Menge Logiklöcher.


----------



## Phone (29. März 2017)

Ja vergleichen kann man es aber der Großteil will einfach genau das selbe was es von Marvel gibt nur mit DC Helden und das möchte ich z.B. nicht.
Suicide Squad wäre ohne die unnötigen "Helden" wesentlich besser geworden aber dann ist es auch kein Squad mehr ^^
Fand WS als Deadshot echt gut!
BvS hat mir recht gut gefallen, Problem seh ich nur das man so in die Filme geworfen wird weil es halt nicht von jedem Helden eine eigene Verfilmung gibt die  dann alle langsam zusammenlaufen.

Vielleicht kann man es auch überhaupt nicht besser machen oder genauso?!
Daher versuchen sie es  nicht. Damit meine ich das der Grad zwischen "ah kenn ich von allen Marveln Filmen schon" und " Auch nix neues" so schmal ist das es für ein eigentlich ausgelutschtes Superhelden Verfilm-Wirrwarr eigentlich kaum noch Platz ist.
Scheinbar kann DC da nur verlieren weil die Massen von Marvel gesättigt ist.
Mal sehen was ich mir anschauen von den Streifen die kommen.
Deadpool 2 ist auf jeden Fall gestrichen...geht mir nur noch auf den Zeiger und Dr. Strange war echt öde


----------

